# Microsoft Flight Simulater X addons



## Morytox (21. Oktober 2007)

hallo ich habe dieses spiel und wollte die umgebung aufstocken, es gibt ja die möglichkeit kostenlos datenpakete zu ziehen , jedoch nur mit einer minimalen bitrate, ansonsten stichwort: bezahlen .... jedoch beiom anschaffungspreis etwas unverschämt , kennt ihr quellen , torrents oder ähnliches wo ich diese pakete auch schneller ziehen kann also landschaften etc ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Umgehung der Mittel zur Verbreitung kostenpflichtiger Inhalte so wirklich legal ist.


----------

